# WillyWeather major wind upgrade



## willyweather (Oct 22, 2010)

We've seen a lot of discussion from AKFF forums about WillyWeather, good and bad, specifically on our wind forecasts. So I'm just posting an announcement here about a significant wind upgrade which went live on the WillyWeather website and https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/willyweather/id592978502 today.

Basically the wind forecasts for most areas have improved in accuracy for all states except QLD and NT. They are now taken from the same model that feeds the land and marine based wind graphic forecasts that you can find on the BoM website. The difference being that we display actual values in a line graph rather than colour ranges.

The upgrade is part of a wider rollout by the Bureau of Meteorology who are building what is known as the Australian Digital Forecast Database (ADFD). The ADFD has been rolled out to all states except QLD (will be added in late 2013) and the NT (sometime in 2014).

Any feedback on the new data over the coming weeks would be greatly appreciated by us.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds good. Is there a ETA on a android app ?


----------



## willyweather (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Geebz, Android app is definitely a priority, but I can't give you an ETA. We're still refining features on the iPhone app based on feedback, and once that is stable then we will begin development on the Android app.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I admire your input here.

WW is my favoured spot, before checking the real detail via BOM. So what you are saying is that the BOM is updating something. Could you outline what exactly? And then what you are doing with the new info?

Very interested.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

OK, had a gander at the BOM info on ADFD, sounds interesting. Willy Weather - feel free to correct me on anything here.

AFDF is a Aussie adaptation of the US NOAA (National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration) system. Essentially breaks down the reporting and prediction into a 6k x 6k grid of datasets (MUCH more detailed and local than before) that are considered more friendly for graphical interpretation. The BOM graphical interpretations is via MetEye (if I have understood it correctly). MetEye picks up some graphical info, but largely the BOM seems to be focussed on the quality of the datasets, not the graphics or extended usage of the info. Commercial applications like Willy Weather should pick on specific uses.

The BOM does "hand adjust" (my words not their's) the results before release, not just relying on the model. But note, the 6k grid info is not actual readings but is modelled data. Cant be perfect BUT, Willy Weather should in theory be exactly as accurate as the BOM (again if I am reading it correctly). And a 6k grid means country areas are equally serviced to the population centres.

The grid data updates are at 6am and 6pm (the morning update a little too late for us!) and priority is on the the traditional forecasting (read priority is for the BOM itself). There are hourly updates on wind speed and direct (if I have it right) to each grid. 3 hourly updates to wave info.

http://www.bom.gov.au/weather-services/ ... ochure.pdf
http://www.bom.gov.au/catalogue/adfdUserGuide.pdf

There would appear to be great power in the info for Will Weather. The real challenge comes in how they extend or build the service with the available info. And it sounds like the possibilities are quite broad.


----------

